# .22lr assault pistols



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

i don't know if they are really assault pistols but they sure look good to me

i believe that there are more than 3 out there for sale and cannot remember all of them
does anyone know of others?
the ones I know of are: 
ruger Charger
keltec plr-22
and the GSG-5PK at 
http://www.americantactical.us/pdf/ATI09_GSG-5PK.pdf

i love the looks of the sig 556pistol but that isn't .22lr


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

I once bought a Marlin mod 60 rifle that a guy replaced the wood stock with a fiber force tactical stock. Made me want to do drive bys on rabbits and other woodland creatures. I replaced it later with an original walnut stock. I guess it's hard for me to see a 22lr and think tactical weapon. The look pretty neat though.


----------



## oak1971 (Apr 28, 2008)

Sig does make a 22 LR assault weapon Sig 522










http://www.sigsauer.com/Products/ShowCatalogProductDetails.aspx?categoryid=66&productid=249


----------



## banjar (Dec 11, 2008)

Man that 522LR looks good. I want one. Can I justify getting one? Oh well a hunting we will go for 515.00. Overtime I here you calling.


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

ah yes the sig 552
i knew i saw something but didn't catch it
thanks


----------

